# NJ: Christie, sportsmen/women rally



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

GOVERNOR CHRISTIE SPORTSMEN'S RALLY


Attention all sportsmen and sportswomen - this is your rally. Governor Christie will attend a sportsmen/women rally to hear your issues and discuss the accomplishments made on your behalf during the past 4 years. Meet Governor Christie - and show him by your numbers -- that you appreciate the accomplishments made on your behalf during the past 4 years. Most importantly, -- show by your numbers -- that outdoors issues need 4 more years of priority in order to reverse decades of neglect by Trenton!


Date: Sunday, November 3rd

Time: 4:30 PM

Place: Camp Jefferson Amphitheatre

81 Weldon Road

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


The "Sportsmen's Rally" will set the tone for the next 4 years.

Attend the rally to say "thanks" and to also let the Governor know that New Jersey's Marine Fisheries Bureau gets needs critical attention so that it can sustain recreational and commercial fishing, which is a $2 billion industry. Attend the rally for improved forest habitat and implementation of forest management methods. Attend the rally to show support for the many environmental stewardship contributions made by sportsmen and sportswomen. Attend the rally and be counted!

Rally: Join in the tradition

The "Sportsmen's Rally" is a tradition that began in 2007 in Mullica Hill, New Jersey. It led to the "Battle of Monmouth Rally" in Clarksburg, NJ and the R.O.O.R. Rally (rescue our outdoors rally) in New Egypt, NJ.

These rallies have helped to change the political landscape of New Jersey while highlighting the important contributions made by the nearly 1,000,000 sportsmen and women of New Jersey.

Rally: Say "Thanks"

Be a part of a rally that shows appreciation to Governor Christie.

Governor Christie has recognized the importance of protecting and advancing our freedoms to fish and hunt in New Jersey. Here is his record on outdoors issues:

- Governor Christie appointed the Chairman of the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance to his NJ Department of Environmental Protection transition team.

- Governor Christie signed the 150' safety perimeter bill for bow hunting.

- Governor Christie signed Hooked on Fishing not on Drugs.

- Governor Christie has supported and implemented science-based bear hunting.

- Governor Christie has helped to develop a plan to resolve fixed gear conflicts on state reefs and has committed to petitioning the federal government for the removal of fixed gear from federal reefs.

- Governor Christie has publicly recognized the numerous conservation and economic contributions made by anglers, hunters, trappers and outdoors enthusiasts.

- Governor Christie has prioritized the importance Division of Fish and Wildlife.


Join in the tradition! Say "thanks"! Join in the rally!


Presented by Christie Campaign in coordination with New Jersey Outdoor Alliance


----------

